# Barbie



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone here create Barbie cloths? I am looking for more inspiration.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((((( Once in awhile here.

I own a bunch of Barbie & Ken & friends pattern books, soft and hardcover, Knit & Crochet + a price guide that is softcover.

You knitting or crocheting, etc.?

You must make that Chanel suit in my book!! I have it in knit and crochet.

I find it easier to buy Barbie clothes off Ebay, though! LOL!! Knit, crocheted, sewn, etc. @@

Okie, want me to be your inspiration buddy? I'm here! LOL!!
~~~~~~



clogden21 said:


> Does anyone here create Barbie cloths? I am looking for more inspiration.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am piqued what is the Chanel suit???



e.ridenh said:


> ((((((( Once in awhile here.
> 
> I own a bunch of Barbie & Ken & friends pattern books, soft and hardcover, Knit & Crochet + a price guide that is softcover.
> 
> ...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just finished a simple white out fit for Barbie (wanna be) on my Brother standard gauge knitting machine. I used white baby yarn on tension 5


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((((((((((( First, it's in pink and black and buttoned with a matching cap, shoulder bag and the model's wearing stilettos + has a pair of pink sunglasses in her hand; Thinking 60's and Jackie-O look.

I didn't find it the knit book just yet but it's in the crochet book for Barbie. The suit top is squared off versus ribbing but the contrasting black yarn gives it a rib look - just looking at it, it might be the crochet ribbing.

It has buttons, too and I'd call it a jacket. The skirt has a black ribbing, too = totally cute. I believe Chanel is famous for pricey clothing and colognes.

Here's a link of pictures that comes close:
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=chanel+suit+pictures&aq=f&aqi=g-v1&aql=&oq=&psj=1&bav=on.1,or.&fp=42ea6e12edc6080



clogden21 said:


> I am piqued what is the Chanel suit???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

currently I am knitting, but I do crochet


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((((( These books can be bought most anywhere. I got mine off Ebay about 10 years ago or so........
~~~~~


clogden21 said:


> currently I am knitting, but I do crochet


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I find all my patterns on the web, buying books right now is a luxury I do not have. If I can sell some of the stuff I make it would make it easier.



e.ridenh said:


> ((((((( These books can be bought most anywhere. I got mine off Ebay about 10 years ago or so........
> ~~~~~
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

(((((( I've got nine auctions from one seller, knit Barbie/Ken outfits. SHI = $4.95..........can't wait to see them!!

I like the vintage sewn ones, too and rather like repairing snaps or eye/hook closures.......doesn't take too long or I'd not do it. I love those old fabrics.
~~~


clogden21 said:


> I find all my patterns on the web, buying books right now is a luxury I do not have. If I can sell some of the stuff I make it would make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I also like the old fashions. I found a place on line that you can get zippers for the 12 inch doll, I will locate it again, If you would like it.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

You would never guess the name......

http://www.tinyzippers.com/ ain't that a hoot.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((((( Yes, I do, too - the older the better. I've got the "How to knit teeny book, the bowl of yarn (three colors) and it came with teeny knitting needles, too - AND the working teeny scissors! I had to have them!

I've got the Barbie learn to knit kits - couple of them (one is complete and has the tiny thimble and yarn needle = original) and one learn to crochet kit = Barbie - canister style.

I hope to live to see our sell-out auction! LOL!!

I'd be curious, sure on the teeny zippers. ....don't go to too much trouble, please and thank you!!
~~~~


clogden21 said:


> I also like the old fashions. I found a place on line that you can get zippers for the 12 inch doll, I will locate it again, If you would like it.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

(((( Wow! Yes, what a hoot!! I just peeked in! TY!!
~~~~


clogden21 said:


> You would never guess the name......
> 
> http://www.tinyzippers.com/ ain't that a hoot.


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

I too love doing Barbie clothes...knit...crochet and sew! I found a site that has lots of neat knit things for Barbie...
www.stickatillbarbie.se....forgot about the site for tiny zippers....have bought some before when I was sewing clothes! Good Luck and lods of inspiration!


----------



## grace10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Kaysue, I have never seen so many Barbie fashions - not even when my daughter was 'Barbie-ing'. Thanks for sharing this site. It has been a few years since I made apparel for this little gal but maybe that's just what I need to do next! ~ Grace


----------



## grace10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Clogden21, is it easier to knit these tiny things on the machine? I have a Brother 910 and also ISM & USM, but never thought of putting so few stitches on except for I-Cord. Would you then just seam them with a needle and thread or use your yarn? Thanks for any advice. BTW, I saw wour patch sweater (and the video) and what a lovely piece. I am not that talented, nor do I have the patience but kudos to you.  ~ Grace


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

How cute! I think when Jackie was in style, we that could not afford Chanel, just called them box suits! My mother always crocheted the most beautiful Barbie clothes for my three daughters, especially the wedding gown with veil and a bouquet of flowers! She is in Heaven now, God love her. Thank you for sharing some happy memories for me. Oh, did I mention that I have seven GRANDSONS!!!! Its okay, they loved little blankets and scarves knitted for their stuffed animals!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

(((((( You're welcome. I think your were speaking to me! LOL!!

Yes, a box suit would define it.

Yes, I've done this for doll clothes. Know that 'ole dish cloth pattern that's been on this planet since time immortal? Made on the diagonal over 44 stitches.

I've made the over half that many stitches or eyeballed it and got a BABY dish cloth (cotton yarn) and it would suffice, too for a child's kitchen or for their colls.

Donna Rae
~~~~~~


.Doodlebug said:


> How cute! I think when Jackie was in style, we that could not afford Chanel, just called them box suits! My mother always crocheted the most beautiful Barbie clothes for my three daughters, especially the wedding gown with veil and a bouquet of flowers! She is in Heaven now, God love her. Thank you for sharing some happy memories for me. Oh, did I mention that I have seven GRANDSONS!!!! Its okay, they loved little blankets and scarves knitted for their stuffed animals!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/freeamericangirldollbarbiedollcabbagedollragedyanndollplasticdollspatterns.htm

click on this link and then scroll down to the barbie section...lots of basic shapes so you can play with pattern and yarn....have fun...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is another good site for vintage doll cloths
http://www.freevintageknitting.com/doll-clothes-patterns


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is another site for Barbie Cloths.

http://knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/barbie_fashion.php


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Some things are easier, So fare I am doing a dress with a small top, the skirt part I did on the machine, [the machine I am using is brother 585 standard 4.5 mm (a rectangle with decreases then 7 rows then I transfered to needles and will finish by hand, DH just bought me some dpn on ebay, 6 sizes for under 10.00 and they are bamboo, so looking forward to have them to play with. I will post a photo of what my dress looks like so far (I am slow on the knitting needles.



grace10 said:


> Clogden21, is it easier to knit these tiny things on the machine? I have a Brother 910 and also ISM & USM, but never thought of putting so few stitches on except for I-Cord. Would you then just seam them with a needle and thread or use your yarn? Thanks for any advice. BTW, I saw wour patch sweater (and the video) and what a lovely piece. I am not that talented, nor do I have the patience but kudos to you.  ~ Grace


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you go to http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/ you can create your own, plus almost any other doll, or cat, or dog, or person

It is a wonderful program



deemail said:


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/freeamericangirldollbarbiedollcabbagedollragedyanndollplasticdollspatterns.htm
> 
> click on this link and then scroll down to the barbie section...lots of basic shapes so you can play with pattern and yarn....have fun...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

another nice site if vintage knitting. http://freevintageknitting.com/patternbook/clothes-for-fashion-model-dolls-hilde99

attached is one of the dresses on this site.

the skirt and part of the top is done on a standard gauge knitting machine. (straight st st)


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

love the style of dress & the pretty color, showed my 5 yr old granddaughter & guess what im doing this weekend lol...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I like the old styles also. I just finished this, part was done on needles, part was done on my bond knitting machine,


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

clogden: I really like the way the knitted Barbie clothes look done on a knitting machine. Being able to use finer yarn makes the clothing look so much better. Great idea and nice clothes. This may be a dumb question but I'm knitting machine ignorant. Do you knit the items flat and then seam them or is there some way to knit them in the round? You should knit Bluette socks and sell them if you can knit in the round on the machine. Bluette is a fat Barbie owned mostly by doll collectors. The doll is pricy and her accessories are even more so.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, with my bond which is what I used for the sweater it is just a flat bed, I have to seam it up.

The dress (skirt) was done on my brother 585 it does finer yarn, If my ribber was working I could do it in the round. The bottom of the dress I did on the machine, the top I did by hand.

I will have to check out Bluette, is it like the American Girl doll?



MaryE. said:


> clogden: I really like the way the knitted Barbie clothes look done on a knitting machine. Being able to use finer yarn makes the clothing look so much better. Great idea and nice clothes. This may be a dumb question but I'm knitting machine ignorant. Do you knit the items flat and then seam them or is there some way to knit them in the round? You should knit Bluette socks and sell them if you can knit in the round on the machine. Bluette is a fat Barbie owned mostly by doll collectors. The doll is pricy and her accessories are even more so.


----------



## cadetkira (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's a site for doll clothes. Has extra fine yarns and sell 0000 needles.

www.artistlindatillman.com


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I remember when my baby sister had a Barbie doll & I would knit all kinds of clothes for her.

Sheryl


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Clogden21, I checked out the site you recommended for Barbie clothes. (which I love to knit) amazing site. There are 1000, yes one thousand different Barbie patterns all FREE for the taking. I thought I had a lot of nice Barbie patterns, but nothing compared to what this site has. I printed 6 or 7 patterns, I added the site it to my favourites. I am so thrilled to find so many classy patterns. My grand daughters will love me forever. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

clogden: Bluette is approximately 10.5 to 11.5" tall. The original Bluette is a French doll with a porcelain head and a composition, fully jointed body. She has joints at her wrists, elbows and knees. There was a magazine that published patterns for her monthly. She was first produced in the early 1900s. Here's a short history: http://collectdolls.about.com/od/dollprofiles/p/bleuettes.htm
There is a popular modern doll approximately the same size, manufactured by Robert Tonner, that is called Ann Estelle and there is some crossover in their fans. Their clothing and accessories are interchangable. Neither Bluette nor Ann Estelle are thin like Barbie, they are proportioned and shaped like children. If you go to eBay and search for Bluette doll, you will find pages of Bluette stuff. A fair number of people buy knit and crocheted clothing for their dolls.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

grace10 said:


> Clogden21, is it easier to knit these tiny things on the machine? I have a Brother 910 and also ISM & USM, but never thought of putting so few stitches on except for I-Cord. Would you then just seam them with a needle and thread or use your yarn? Thanks for any advice. BTW, I saw wour patch sweater (and the video) and what a lovely piece. I am not that talented, nor do I have the patience but kudos to you.  ~ Grace


I seam them just like I would a full size sweater.
Here are some of my just finished outfits


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

~ Grace

The patch sweater (I call it splash) was actually kind of fun to do, keep in mind I did use the intarsia keyplate which made it easier.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> clogden: Bluette is approximately 10.5 to 11.5" tall. The original Bluette is a French doll with a porcelain head and a composition, fully jointed body. She has joints at her wrists, elbows and knees. There was a magazine that published patterns for her monthly. She was first produced in the early 1900s.


thank you, I found that site very informative, I would love to collect dolls. but it is not in my budget.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would love to see anyone elses photos posted here, feel free


----------



## sandeb (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you selling any Barbie books that has a knit wedding dress in it? I made one in the early 70's but can't seem to find the pattern. It had a bid skirt and was a fairly solid knit. I am also starting to make clothes for my GG and GGG's


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

sandeb, have you checked eBay or Amazon for Barbie clothing books? Both sell used books. On eBay, you can save the search and receive an email notification if/when something is posted. Unless it is, you don't get any emails about it. A lot of book sellers list on both sites. Sometimes you get a better deal on one than the other, just do some comparison shopping.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Sandeb, I found a site that has awesome Barbie patterns. If you are interested I will give you the site information.
Georgethe fifth - Dorothy


----------



## sandeb (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, I would be interested in the site. Thankyou


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Sandeb: You are going to be thrilled with this site. I feel as though I fell into a gold mine of Barbie patterns. The site is www.stickatillbarbie.se. I think it is a European site - you will find the patterns written in several different languages. Just make your choice and you are ready to print the choosen pattern.
Enjoy & blessings, Dorothy


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi Sandeb: You are going to be thrilled with this site. I feel as though I fell into a gold mine of Barbie patterns. The site is www.stickatillbarbie.se. I think it is a European site - you will find the patterns written in several different languages. Just make your choice and you are ready to print the choosen pattern.
> Enjoy & blessings, Dorothy


The drawback with stickatillbarbie is that you can not sell the finished product. (there is a copy-write disclaimer on it, which stinks)


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is my latest skirt: I call it tulip


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

How cute is that! I would love to see it for an 18"doll. Did you design it yourself?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes I did, I plan on adjusting it for an american doll, I just have to get a body to see what I have to do. (most of the ones I do I have designed) The first dress (pastel colors) was from a vintage site I like going to


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the memories! My Mom used to make up Barbie (and Ken) patterns as she knit. My granddaughters and those of friends benefitted from her creativity. Unfortunately, she never wrote the patterns down.


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

I picked up a generic Amercian Girl at Joann's. Regular price $19. With my 40% off coupon she was less than $12. I got her so that I have a model for the clothes I make for my Granddaughters "real" doll.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Daphnee08 said:


> I picked up a generic Amercian Girl at Joann's. Regular price $19. With my 40% off coupon she was less than $12. I got her so that I have a model for the clothes I make for my Granddaughters "real" doll.


cool, i will have to check that out, was it on line or the store

is this the one you are referring to:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd30185

I put it in my wish list, when I get the $$ and a 50% coupon i may have to check it out.


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

Iam new to this forum and learning something every day. Have you checked out this site for Barbie costumes. www.paradisedolls.com/crochet collector costumes
I crocheted about 3 dozen costumes in the 90's. The canopy bed listed under other Paradise books.


----------



## sandeb (Mar 6, 2011)

What a beautiful dress! What type of crochet thread did you use? Did you thread pearls onto the thread before crocheting? Thanks for the info. I will look up the site.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
Remember if you are going to sell Barbie clothes, you can as long as you change 25% of the design!!!!!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L, no other words are needed.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Sanbed, please send me your e-mail address, I would like to discuss something with you.
Thank you, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Annie, The picture of the Barbie wedding dress left me breathless. It is stunning. Is it crochet? I only knit. I have a cute pattern for a knit Barbie wedding dress.
Dorothy


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

oooooooo pretty!!!! i like it, i may have to break out my crochet hooks


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Did you find the book on a website. I also do teeny knitting.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeanne1 said:


> Did you find the book on a website. I also do teeny knitting.


I would love to see some of your tiny knitting!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tiny zippers site. I make Barbie and American Girl clothes for my granddaughter. Walmart has packages of little buttons.


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> Daphnee08 said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a generic Amercian Girl at Joann's. Regular price $19. With my 40% off coupon she was less than $12. I got her so that I have a model for the clothes I make for my Granddaughters "real" doll.
> ...


I found the doll in the store. Mine looks just like that except for brown hair.


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

What is the tiny zipper site? I make American girl doll clothes and cutting down zippers is driving me mad!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.tinyzippers.com/



Daphnee08 said:


> What is the tiny zipper site? I make American girl doll clothes and cutting down zippers is driving me mad!


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

Sandeb - crochet thread for the doll was rayon all of the patterns for Paradise use #10 thread. The pearls were put on the thread before crocheting. When crocheting on the back side of your work pull up a bead and the bead will be on the right side when you finish your stitch. I make crochet beaded rope necklaces so I am use to working with beads on a on thread. Annie


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi I do not plan to sell my dolls. Thanks for the information. Annie R


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Annie R


----------



## sandeb (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,
My email addy is [email protected]


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.tinyzippers.com/
Is the tiny zipper site. She also sells sliders and other parts to make your own zipper. That way you don't waste the rest of the zipper you shorten.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Annie R said:


> Iam new to this forum and learning something every day. Have you checked out this site for Barbie costumes. www.paradisedolls.com/crochet collector costumes
> I crocheted about 3 dozen costumes in the 90's. The canopy bed listed under other Paradise books.


That dress is STUNNING!


----------



## kellyrn15 (Feb 11, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Where did you buy the teeny book, with the needles.


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you very much. It was fun to make Annie R


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! How many little girls would LOVE to have that dress? It is amazingly beautiful!!! Must have taken awhile, so intricate and dainty!


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

how absolutely gorgeous, I am mesmerized
peggy


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> http://www.tinyzippers.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU~  :-D :thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice dress. I know Barbie is happy.


----------



## DeeMae (Jan 26, 2011)

The dress is beautiful, it is no wonder you won a ribbon for your work.


----------



## marie1947 (Jan 24, 2011)

that is a beautiful Barbie Dress


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Daphnee08 said:


> I picked up a generic Amercian Girl at Joann's. Regular price $19. With my 40% off coupon she was less than $12. I got her so that I have a model for the clothes I make for my Granddaughters "real" doll.


The dolls were on sale again this week. I ordered one to have to check for size on America Girl. My grand daughter would like to have American Girl and Barbie matching outfits. Her aunt and I each made her outfits for Christmas and she said that her aunt's wern't as nice as Grandma's. I had to laugh because her aunt sews to make money.


----------



## Annie R (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Marie 1947 The dresses fit any 11 1/2 inch dolls. I just happen to put this one on a Barbie. Paradise Pattern for 11 1/2 inch dolls have lots of beautiful costumes. Even the high heel shoes and purses were crocheted every detail you can think of. Annie R


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have ordered from this site, I make American Girl Clothes for my granddaughters. www.tinyzippers.com


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I wanted to share this site with you all. it is wonderful, it is crochet, but there is a disclaimer that you can not sell the PATTERNS, BUT YOU CAN SELL THE FINISHED PRODUCT. how cool is that!!

http://barbiebasics.tripod.com/crochet.html


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you from the bottom of my heart 
Kay Sue


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I use that site as well. I love the ABBA clothes.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I use that site as well. I love the ABBA clothes.


----------



## AllanB (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi there, just seen your post, here are a few of my creations for Barbie, hope they inspire. PM me if you need the patterns.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Love those dresses, beautiful work. Thanks for the link, I will use it for sure.


----------

